# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Kearney, NE Thu, February 25, 2010 USDA Market News, NE Dept of Ag

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending February 26, 2010

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared with last week, hay sales were steady. Demand and trade
activity was moderate to good. Movement is brisk on previously
contracted hay as snow fall and frigid temperatures persist. Ground
and delivered hay and pellet sales were fully steady.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Large Squares Premium: 120.00-150.00
Ground and Delivered to feedlots 80.00-95.00. Dehydrated alfalfa
pellets, 17 percent protein: 175.00-185.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Large Squares Premium: 120.00-
150.00; Good Round Bales 80.00-95.00; Fair Round Bales 65.00-75.00.
Grass: Large and Medium Squares Premium: 100.00-130.00, Good Round
Bales 75.00-90.00, Fair Round Bales 60.00-70.00. Ground and Delivered
To feedlots 95.00-105.00. Corn Stalks: Large Round Bales 50.00-65.00.
Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent: 175.00-185.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, hay sales were fully steady to firm. Buyer
interest very good as consumers seek to find hay. Demand very good
and trade activity was moderate to good.

Alfalfa: Small Squares 200.00-225.00. Grass: Large Rounds Good to Fair
50.00-70.00.


----------

